# Cantaloupe Haze 23 Days



## DBudz26 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry for low quality. 

View attachment 20140425_195051-1.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 5, 2014)

C.Haze 32 Days 

View attachment 20140505_113853(0).jpg


View attachment 20140505_113853(0)-1.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 5, 2014)

Lookin real proper there, *Dbudz26*.:aok:

How she smellin? Heard but never smoked on it.

*Mojo* for ya's.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

Looking good man...green mojo. &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## DBudz26 (May 6, 2014)

Havent smoke her yet either but I think shes gonna be a high yielder. Smells awesome but takin a lot longer than my other two in bloom. Should be worth the wait.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

Pretty plants... green mojo for the finish.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

Hazes are a longer blooming plant "typically" but they pay you back for what you put into her.


----------



## DBudz26 (May 10, 2014)

Update!  37 Days 

View attachment 20140510_164510.jpg


View attachment 20140510_164510-1.jpg


----------

